# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Rescue Remedy

## Joe

Hi everyone..

Just curious has anyone tried Rescue remedy and if so, did it seem to help with anxiety or?

----------


## S deleted

I've used it and it did help a little. I have a friend who swears by the stuff

----------


## Joe

I bought some as I ran out of Lorazepam, see how if it works  :):

----------


## Suzi

Do check whether you can take it with your medications - I know that St Johns Wort for example can't be used with many other medications..

----------


## Joe

Yeah I looked online and found this:

"The Bach Flower Remedies® are 100% safe and natural and work in conjunction with herbs, homeopathy and medications. They are safe for everyone, including children, pregnant women, pets, elderly and even plants." 

"It is impossible to overdose with the Bach Flower Remedies®, they are 100% natural and safe. You can drink a whole bottle of Remedies and not "overdose." 

Source: http://www.bachflower.com/faq-bach-f...emedies-rescue

----------


## Suzi

But it doesn't say if any other medication you might be on could be affected by taking it itms?

----------

purplefan (28-07-15)

----------


## S deleted

I was told by the pharmacist that Rescue Remedy itself is safe for use with all meds.

----------



----------


## rose

As far as I know its safe to take with anything that doesn't interact with alcohol, eg some antibiotics.
Its great stuff.

----------


## purplefan

I phoned up my G.P today and asked him if it is safe and he said that it is safe to take. He would not object to me trying ti on my medication. 
I might pop into boots and try some for stress relief.

----------


## mitz

some people swear by it - it isn't a medication in the conventional sense - bach's remedies are flower essences - wherein they contain the energetic/vibrational energies of the original flowers.  Flower essences don't have any chemical constituents in them like herbal remedies, so very safe to use.  They contain alcohol to preserve, but you only take a few drops from pipette at a time, so not much to worry about there.  Hope it helps pf.

----------


## mitz

I might dig mine out!

----------


## rose

I keep mine in my bag at all times. You never know when you might need it!

----------

